# Trailer Brake Size?



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

I decided to get some new brakes instead of replacing the pads on my current ones. I found a pretty good deal on the Dexter Nev-R-Adjust brakes (http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=249) but I need to order them before I can get out to my trailer to check the size. I'm pretty sure I need the 10" x 2-1/4" model since I've got the 3,500 lb axles and 14" wheels. If anyone can confirm this it would be appreciated. I don't need these right away but I can't pass up the price. I'm looking forward to not having to adjust the brakes again. On my trailer with the drop axles it is really hard to get to the star nut to adjust the brakes. Also, does anyone know if there's any problem with using the existing brake drum and hubs. I don't know why there would but the way things usually work I wouldn't find out until I've got everything taken apart.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you call dexter they can tell you the proper size for your axles.

I was just looking at a 3500 pound axle on a trailer here and it looks like a 10 inch drum. Id call and make sure.

You can use your present drums and hubs. Ive heard good things about the self adjusting brakes. Good mod to do.

Carey


----------

